# Huge font and scroll bar problem



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Hope y'all doing good today. 

I have an annoying problem which I have no idea how to fix.

When I hover my mouse cursor over icons on my task bar the font of the text is huge. This also applies to text in some some of windows title bars but not all. It's quite sporadic. Also some of the scroll bars have doubled in size.

I have not changed any of the font or appearance settings. It seems to have just suddenly changed automatically.

I have attached a screen shot.

Does anyone know what has happened and how I can fix it?

Many thanks in advance.

Andrew


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Actually, in the image untitled 1 All the text is huge.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Try this. Right click the desktop - Display settings.
At the bottom, click "Advanced Display Settings"
Scroll down to the bottom of the new window, and select "Advanced sizing of text and other items"

Now, if you click the small window which shows "Title Bars", you will see several items. These should all be on the default 9

Apply and exit


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi David. Thanks for your reply. I have checked this and it is set to 9.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

That is the only setting, of which I am aware, that would cause the problem.

Go back there and set all the items to, say, 7 and restart. If it solves it, then you can put them back to 9.


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks.

It wouldn't have anything to do with scaling or aspect ratio settings on an external monitor would it? 
I have a laptop with the Nvidia GTX960m GPU and I'm outputting the display to a HTDV through HDMI.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Most certainly!! That takes us down a different route.

I am not using an ext, so, hopefully someone can pop in to this thread with the solution. I can only emphasize that it is most definitely the cause of the problem


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi again. 

Thanks for confirming that for me. Yes, hopefully someone who knows a fix for this will come along soon.

Is there a different section of the forum which deals specifically with display issues that I should post my problem or would it not make any difference? 

Thanks again for your help David.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

No. Stay here and some bright lads will pop in.


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

OK... will do... Thanks


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmm-No offers?

OK. Have a read here. It looks like an explanation and solution to your problem.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2953...ling-to-perfect-your-multi-monitor-setup.html


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi David. That's perfect! I now understand why I have been getting huge text etc. Thanks so much for taking the time to find that for me. It's really appreciated.  Thanks again.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Great. Sorry about the slow response. Have fun


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

No need to apologize. I'm the patient type. Everything's fine now... at least on the font and scroll bar side of things anyway.  

Thanks.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Go to Display Settings. What's the slider set to?


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi TonyB25.


It's set to the far left. 100%. The recommended setting.

But it's all OK now I enabled the 'Keep Aspect Ratio' and disabled the 'Maintain Display Scaling' option within the Intel Graphics settings and all is good. 

But thanks so much for coming on and offering your assistance. It's appreciated.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Intel Graphics has its own settings. Can't know that unless you say it.


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry?


----------

